# Park Model or 5th Wheel?



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

If I am going to have all hookups, and in all likelihood will just pull the RV to my lot and park it, would a Park Model or a 5th wheel be a better investment or practical for a 5-10 yr period? I used craigslist to price Park Model's vs the 5th wheels that have some of the larger features I'm looking for.

I really don't see me ever using it for anything other than at the coast, if I was a regular rv'er I would go with the 5th wheel rv. 

Also, the full size toilet, shower, stove, refridge sounds good to me, along with not having to flush the black tank each week when we are using it.

Just want to hear from you to make sure I am considering everything. 

Thanks!

Oh, and if there are any of either I should look for or stay away from, that would be helpful too.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you are just going to park it for 5 to 10 years I would go with a park model for the reasons you have stated.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Hunter11 said:


> If you are just going to park it for 5 to 10 years I would go with a park model for the reasons you have stated.


Agreed ^^^^^^^ Holding tanks will get an odor even with flushing. At least mine does. Need movement and sloshing to get them good and clean. IMO.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

There wont be any moving the 5th wheel after 10 years if you park it by the coast. It will not be road worthy, full of rust.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Are there any "better" built brands for Park Models?
I'm noticing a lot of them are called Park Models but still have tanks.

Any suggestions are appreciated!!!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have checked out Athens Park Homes as a possible home base for us to full time from when we retire. I am sure there are many others out there.

http://www.athensparkhomes.com/


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

you know I really like those. My only concern is, I am doing an RV for the primary reason of the cost of Flood, Wind, and std home owners insurance down at the coast.
At what point do you go from an RV with registration and non permanent, to Permanent with high taxes and insurance on the place?
Is there a website that outlines the rules?

I hate to put something that nice, then find out they consider it a house and jack up my taxes and insurance!!!


----------

